# Potash



## scooterism (25/1/16)

I bought this product; https://www.masters.com.au/product/900007288/brunnings-potash-power-soluble-formula-1kg

How much and how often? My plant is just starting to form flowers..

It lives in a pot approx. 750mmdia x 500h

Thanks


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/1/16)

I use the Richgro potash there recommendation is 10 gram per square meter once a week.


----------



## wynnum1 (25/1/16)

Does the pot have a saucer under it to catch run off if you apply weak solution is better then over dosing and pot plants can be watered from the bottom but not good to not let dry out saucer having water will move up so pot has to dry.


----------



## scooterism (25/1/16)

wynnum1 said:


> Does the pot have a saucer under it to catch run off if you apply weak solution is better then over dosing and pot plants can be watered from the bottom but not good to not let dry out saucer having water will move up so pot has to dry.


Sorry, no saucer..


----------

